
Agile in a Flash (Cards) - shawndumas
http://www.pragprog.com/news/agile-in-a-flash-cards
======
JonKernPA
Agile in a Flash -- is chock-full of a bunch of great insights by some real
practice-based folks.

Caveat Emptor: you will not become an agile master in a flash by memorizing
the cards in two days.

